# Making splits



## Jheberling (Jan 9, 2015)

I live in northern Michigan and I am a second year beekeeper so far I have successfully over wintered both of my hives, one hive is in two deeps and the other is in three deeps, I would like to do a walk away split on the three deep hive and hopefully make up a five frame nuc on the other. My question is when will I be able to do my splits in my area? I would like to get some queens on order and don't know what date to have shipped. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Just a suggestion, check your local bee club websites; many have for sale sections where you can get locally raised queens. The local breeder will let you know when they will have queens available and you can plan you split accordingly.


----------



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

second the local club info- i would want to see drones out before trying a split. Normally i split in early May, this year weather may dictate that earlier to prevent swarming


----------



## jms86233 (Mar 18, 2015)

If your getting mated queens it doesn't really matter you do not have to wait for drones to be around


----------



## Jheberling (Jan 9, 2015)

Unfortunately the closest bee club that I can find is 3+ hours away from were I live.


----------

